# Mill purchase story



## mf294-4 (Apr 21, 2013)

Bought a mill yesterday. Made arrangements with owner earlier this week to come sometime Sat morning.Got a retired machinist friend to go with me this time. We arrived and owner called me the wrong name. ????? He then said someone else was  to look at it also. Ok. About 5 min later a truck and trailer backs up to the mill. 2nd buyer looks at the mill and I just look and listen. He thinks we are just friends of the owner. He soon finds out there are two of us there. Now what? I didn't take my trailer so I could negoaite on the price and my brother had borrowed it the night before  , now that plan was out. It was decision time. Owner did remember the price we agreed upon over the phone. 2nd buyer and I were not pleased but understood the situaition. We both had driven about 100 miles. It costs me $100 everytime I go look at a mill. Flipping a coin was suggested, then the 2nd buyer suggested the first one that called have the first chance. I called on Apr 6, he on Apr 11. Owner did give him fuel money. I understand his situaition too. Can't turn anyone away until you have the(some) cash in hand. I think he was sensire about apolligsing for the situaition but it worked out fine for him. Now I had to call son to bring trailer, his truck tore down. He gets a friend of his to get my brothers goosneck trailer because brother had my small trailer. Not a well planned day. Unloaded from trailer, all the loader could could lift. back tires off the ground, had to put in 4x4 to move. In shed no damage no one hurt. Can relax now. To much going on to take pics. Sorry. Will take some later. Have to explain to wife why I spent more than my limit. "You just had to be there honey!"


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Apr 21, 2013)

You forgot to mention what kind of mill!!  

Congrats on the purchase- you worked hard for the money, and worked hard to spend it!


Bernie


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 21, 2013)

Glad you got the Mill---- darn shame you had to work so hard just to buy it.
Money is hard enough to come by


----------

